# What Was/Is Your Biggest Obstacle?



## JimMorrison19

(Not sure if this is in the right sub-forum or not)

Exactly how it sounds - what is or was the thing(s) that is in the way of your intention to join the CF? Anything counts, whether it's vision, a certain part of the fitness test, PT or aptitude, family (not a bad thing)? Did it prevent you from joining or did you overcome it? Post yours!

I'll give it a start:

Mine is primarily vision with medical close behind - I have bad uncorrected vision and a past history of cancer.


----------



## Niteshade

Hearing. Soon to be corrected.

Nites


----------



## Slaw

released and have to do the whole process over again......my choice for releasing though.


----------



## Lil_T

What's my biggest obstacle?  How about 3? 
1. Husband is in Afghanistan right now - so I'm waiting on him to come home before I get everything started.  Don't want to put all my paperwork in, have everything go through quickly (long shot I know) , and then have to say "gee, can we put this off a couple months til he comes home?"    
2. Also, I'm still working on increasing my fitness level.  I want to be able to complete the male <35 with no difficulty before I join.  
3. Mentally getting over the swim test portion.  Scares the bejeezus out of me.


----------



## RyanRG

1. Getting in shape. Been a "fatty" my whole life and am busting my ass to meet the fitness standards before BMQ this summer (not sure if I'll be in that one, but I'm apping under subsidized education plan and summer makes the most sense).
2. A few medical things I'm running by my doctor which shouldn't be a problem.
3. The decision between NCM SEP and ROTP.


----------



## Kat Stevens

The 35 minute ferry ride from Langdale to Horseshoe bay.


----------



## adaminc

Getting passed a misdiagnosis of migraines, already set in the required info for a medical reevaluation, now time will only tell.


----------



## jp86

Like RyanRG, definitely fitness.  I decided that I wanted to join the reserves last December, and since then have shed more than a quarter of my body weight.  I'm hoping be ready by summer 2009.


----------



## mjc_1812

Vision uncorrected... which has since been fixed.


----------



## ghyslyn

Applying for infantry and being deemed unfit due to V4 eyesight, basically the obstacle was making the decision between cancelling my application completely or changing the trade to a V4 trade and thus still joining the forces.

The latter is working out pretty well so far


----------



## muffin

Convincing my dad to sign the form when I was 17  ;D

muffin


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

> What Was/Is Your Biggest Obstacle?


Myself!


----------



## xo31@711ret

:warstory: underweight...took 6 months to gain minimum of 3 lbs...and I had always ate like a horse (which eventually caught up with me in my mid 30's ). 
'Course that was in '82.


----------



## dwalter

Eyesight was my main issue too. Just under the mark for V3, and so I missed out on AEC when I applied, but kept going for a V4 trade anyways. Not sure how it's turned out yet since I haven't done BMOQ yet haha.


----------



## Narcisse

1)Just got a call yesterday. I was hoping an invitation to the November BMOQ but they told me that I'll need to get a test view with glasses. I did the test view with contact lens but they really want me to do the test with glasses. The thing is that my left eye is 120% good vision ! And my right eye, without contact lens is 50% I think, and 90%+ with contact lens... So If I wear glasses, I'll get a side with about an inch glass and the other side with no glass haha... So it's impossible for me to wear glasses but they tell me that my eyes were OK and that I'll surely join the CF. They just really want to know. Hope I'm not going to be V4 with glasses... I've applied for Artillery Officer.

But good news, I got the form today by Post Canada and I have an appointment Monday 27th at 3:00 p.m. !

2)My other obstacle was to reassure my family about joining CF. I'm 17 years old so my dad was not really ease with the fact of seeing his son joining the army. On the other hand, my mother was really excited about that and tell me that I couldn't have done a better choice !


----------



## stealthylizard

Lil_T said:
			
		

> What's my biggest obstacle?  How about 3?
> 1. Husband is in Afghanistan right now - so I'm waiting on him to come home before I get everything started.  Don't want to put all my paperwork in, have everything go through quickly (long shot I know) , and then have to say "gee, can we put this off a couple months til he comes home?"
> 2. Also, I'm still working on increasing my fitness level.  I want to be able to complete the male <35 with no difficulty before I join.
> 3. Mentally getting over the swim test portion.  Scares the bejeezus out of me.



Swim test portion is pretty easy..... if you can swim.  The only people that didn't pass it on my courses were the really skinny guys, and a couple guys for not paying attention to detail (doing a somersault into the water from the platform).  Apparently from what I have heard, it is now a requirement to pass it for BIQ.

Fitness was my biggest obstacle, but a couple months of RFT got me through it.  Still not in the best of shape, but it's coming along.


----------



## newmet

Vision was a big problem for me, I am hoping to qualify for LASIK eventually, once my eyes stop changing.  In the mean time I decided to pick a different trade so I could start my pensionable time in right away.
Push up's  :crybaby:  I hate push ups's.  Still!  I exempted my pt test but boy did I work like a dog t get those push up's.
Main obstacle, leaving my hubby and kids behind for who knows how long  :-[  I have currently been away from home over 8 months of the last year, with another 5 months left to my course.  Minus Christmas tho


----------



## Stumpf

Push ups, I had to take the Physical Fitness test twice (I'm going for reserves) oddly enough I find it easier to get up and practice my PT now that I've passed the the test than before I took it...
That and my parents, I'm 16 and they didn't want to sign off on the forms, but I fixed that problem well before it would have become an issue.


----------



## Lil_T

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> Swim test portion is pretty easy..... if you can swim.  The only people that didn't pass it on my courses were the really skinny guys, and a couple guys for not paying attention to detail (doing a somersault into the water from the platform).  Apparently from what I have heard, it is now a requirement to pass it for BIQ.
> 
> Fitness was my biggest obstacle, but a couple months of RFT got me through it.  Still not in the best of shape, but it's coming along.



I can swim no problem, I just have an aversion to getting my face wet in the pool.  Yes, I'm weird, I know.  Just some psychological junk from when an ex tried to drown me. And no I'm not kidding.


----------



## Marshall

My biggest CONCERNS during last year was my vision, which I thought was terrible. But since my medical I've learn't that its just fine. (passed medical 100% on the spot).

I would say my biggest obstacle would now be physical training. About a year ago I weighed around 180-200 pounds at 5'8 and rarely did PT. Over the last summer I dropped to (and holding) 150-155 (with above average muscle tone). I still have a long way to go to be ready for BMOQ next summer in the aerobics department (IF I get accepted into ROTP). But once spring starts, I will be burning the roads until BMOQ lol.


----------



## Frank G

1) V4, applied for combat engineer, switched to supply tech until I can get surgery
2) 40 minutes ride to reserve unit  :boring:


----------



## Marshall

Frank G said:
			
		

> 1) V4, applied for combat engineer, switched to supply tech until I can get surgery
> 2) 40 minutes ride to reserve unit  :boring:



40 minutes? ha, try roughly 2 1/2 hours to the CFRC.


----------



## Frank G

Marshall said:
			
		

> 40 minutes? ha, try roughly 2 1/2 hours to the CFRC.



No, I'm fine with my 40 minutes


----------



## Mike Baker

Marshall said:
			
		

> 40 minutes? ha, try roughly 2 1/2 hours to the CFRC.


Ha, try about 5 hrs!



			
				Frank G said:
			
		

> 1) V4, applied for combat engineer, switched to supply tech until I can get surgery


Same problem here, I think anyway. But as a just in case measure I have Comm Rsh Op as my option.


----------



## LoKe

My physical condition, I must say.

I'm physically "fit", as in, I can meet and surpass all the physical standards (Express and BFT), but in the long run, I've got some serious physical issues.

For starters, I have completely flat feet.  This makes ruckmarches and morning runs difficult.  My condition also lead to damage to my knees.  For this, I was recoursed in Basic.  I barely made it through the second time around.  Four months later, I've developed shin splints.  This is excruciating for the same activities (ruck/pt).  This is unfortunate, as I have SQ coming up in a couple months (after I finish Phase1 of my QL3's).  The good news is that there is no SQ until early/mid February, so I have the Christmas break and then some to get these issues sorted out.  Such means would be as simple as reducing the high impact activities, building up my quads, buying new shoes/finding better orthotics and rest, most important of all.

Overall I don't think it's anything I can't overcome.


----------



## Marshall

LoKe said:
			
		

> My physical condition, I must say.
> 
> I'm physically "fit", as in, I can meet and surpass all the physical standards (Express and BFT), but in the long run, I've got some serious physical issues.
> 
> For starters, I have completely flat feet.  This makes ruckmarches and morning runs difficult.  My condition also lead to damage to my knees.  For this, I was recoursed in Basic.  I barely made it through the second time around.  Four months later, I've developed shin splints.  This is excruciating for the same activities (ruck/pt).  This is unfortunate, as I have SQ coming up in a couple months (after I finish Phase1 of my QL3's).  The good news is that there is no SQ until early/mid February, so I have the Christmas break and then some to get these issues sorted out.  Such means would be as simple as reducing the high impact activities, building up my quads, buying new shoes/finding better orthotics and rest, most important of all.
> 
> Overall I don't think it's anything I can't overcome.



I had shin splints for so long (3 years) and the doctors did not know why they would not go away. Hated those things, tried almost every trick in the book.. I ended up just rollerblading instead of running, and when I lost around 40+ pounds they went away.. So the weight was the problem for me I guess.. I hope you get rid of them because I know how they feel and how discouraging they can be..

And @Beaver: Darn.. you win.


----------



## ghyslyn

On the issue of shin splints, I have the same problem, but the main cause for it for me is the arch in my feet, my physiotherapist said she's never seen such arches, and the stretching of them is one of the biggest causes for my shin splints(I'm thinking the fact that I'm 210 pounds, compared to 165 in january might help too).

I've survived so far but I'm looking into custom insoles and such for the boots to get some arch support in the feet, I recommend this for anyone who has arches at all since it helps alot, plus from what I hear they're fairly cheap(30-40$)


----------



## forza_milan

For me, it was the pre-sec and being told at the CFRC, that it could take up to two years to clear.   Not that I didn't understand the need for a pre-sec but the thought of having to wait two years was a little discouraging. 

However, it was cleared in just two months! I just had to stay patient and remain positive  Within a week, I completed my medical and interview and now am waiting to see if I will be merit listed. All I can do now is wait!  



			
				LoKe said:
			
		

> For starters, I have completely flat feet.  This makes ruckmarches and morning runs difficult.  My condition also lead to damage to my knees.  For this, I was recoursed in Basic.  I barely made it through the second time around.  Four months later, I've developed shin splints.  This is excruciating for the same activities (ruck/pt).  This is unfortunate, as I have SQ coming up in a couple months (after I finish Phase1 of my QL3's).  The good news is that there is no SQ until early/mid February, so I have the Christmas break and then some to get these issues sorted out.  Such means would be as simple as reducing the high impact activities, building up my quads, buying new shoes/finding better orthotics and rest, most important of all.



I was wondering if you have tried running shoes that are made for runners with flat feet. You probably have, but here are a few links that might help someone else, if not you 

1. The best running shoe for you: http://www.runnersworld.com/article/0,7120,s6-240-319--4615-0,00.html

2. Wet test and what shoe is right for you: http://www.runnersworld.com/article/0,7120,s6-240-319-326-7152-0,00.html

3. Leveling with flat feet: http://www.runnersworld.com/article/0,7120,s6-240-319-326-532-0,00.html

4. Videos on over-pronation, under-pronation and normal pronation


----------



## mellian

Before, from when I was first  thought about joining while I was in the air cadets to recently, combination of emotional and identity issues at the time got in the way which resulted in poor marks in High School, lack of experience, and so on. Then even with that resolved, it was a concern of legal issue and lack of CF seriousness/practice in 'equal opportunity' (in comparison to now). So I was convinced it would be pointless trying, despite success with other government funded organizations that I applied and participated/worked for like Katimavik. Even after getting to the point of it being a non-issue wherever I go and work for, as well getting the legal issues resolved, I was focus on moving to Montreal and starting University, which was another thing I previously thought I would never able to do. Once in Montreal, nearly half way into University, and achieving the goal of getting into a sport previously blocked by legal issues, it was only in the recent past month that I realized I have the opportunity to achieve another goal and interest previously blocked or considered not probable.    

There was also the whole thing of being involved in anti-war, anti-globalization, feminist, and such groups, helping organize, marshal, and participate protests and marches. Overtime, I tone it down and limited to events I care about, as well to focus on other things in life. Even with the other interests and groups which I am still involved in, just seem huge contrast to even consider military. At one point I even considered applying for Ottawa Police, whom I have interesting relations  with (go against officers during a protest one day, and then work with the police the next day about something else). Always had a balance, centrist, middle of the road views of life, world, and politics, providing an unique perspectives on things with whoever I am involved or work with. After moving to Montreal and leaving behind most of my friends, I felt freer, despite continued devil advocate type contrast within Poli Sci and Women's Studies (appear as leftist in one, and right in the other, interestingly enough). Also allowed me to drop off much of my activist commitments by moving, and in turn focus on school despite being part of one student organization and doing roller derby, both of which would be at odds, receiving lots of raised eyebrows at me applying for the military, which I would appear odd in as well. 

At present, there is still some obstacles, yet they can be overcome, or simply made a non-issue. Physically I am already half way there, and I am sure can pull off the upper strength of PT requirements before summer. I have a couple bad marks in University from the first year due to essay screwups which can also pose a problem, but I plan to redo those two classes at some point later on while hoping third term marks increases my GPA despite some complications this past Fall. I require glasses/eye contacts, but are not huge factor considering some of the occupations I am interested in. -2.75 for one and -2.25 for the other, so not sure how that translates the 'vee' ranks. I manage quite well with eye contacts which I started wearing this past year for roller derby, yet understand there can be situations where contacts are impractical in the military. Then is the allergy to penicillin and that other thing I had to deal with long before that is now a non-issue which may pose problems in medical. In the reliability side, credit check can pose a problem due to recent financial situation derived from juggling school, work, and finding another cheaper place to live with unexpected complications, something I intend to have under control by January anyway, and caught up before summer.

So yes, about the only things I can think of being possible and most likely problems in my application.


----------



## SeaGully

hmm...biggest obstacle? 
I'd have to say push-ups. I know, I know, 'why are you trying to join the military if you can't even handle push ups!?'
is what comes to mind...I can do the sit-ups, I can do the running, hell even the ruck march doesn't scare me but I struggle with 'girly' push-ups let alone the CF standard. I'm not worried though, time is all I need to show improvement, and time is all I got.
Everyone's got a mountain to climb...bonne chance to all!


----------



## starseed

My non life-threatening, easily avoidable shellfish allergy. The best part is, my father had it too and it didn't hold him up one bit when he joined the RCDs 20 years ago


----------



## George Wallace

Times have changed.  His CFAT wasn't electronically recorded for eternity.  His alergies may not have been tested for or found at the time of enrolment.  Medicals may not have been as detailed, or reviewed.  Numerous reasons, why someone 20 years ago may have got into the CF, but would not be able to now.  

The "Information Age" and "Medical advances" were not the same in 1988 as they are in 2008.   He had hardcopies of his docs.  Today, everything is electronic and more easily accessed (  :-\  ) .


----------



## starseed

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Times have changed.  His CFAT wasn't electronically recorded for eternity.  His alergies may not have been tested for or found at the time of enrolment.  Medicals may not have been as detailed, or reviewed.  Numerous reasons, why someone 20 years ago may have got into the CF, but would not be able to now.
> 
> The "Information Age" and "Medical advances" were not the same in 1988 as they are in 2008.   He had hardcopies of his docs.  Today, everything is electronic and more easily accessed (  :-\  ) .



Oh I am fully aware of why it is holding me up and the logic behind it (though in my case it could quite safely be disregarded, were such things done) but it's kind of the straw that broke the camel's back. Even by CF standards, my application process could best be equated to pouring molasses in january...in siberia.


----------



## Big burn

Making everyone around me understand that Army doesn't necessarly mean War and Death.. Plus there ain't any brainwash or things like that..  When you dream or want to do something but everyones around you is blaming or shitting on your dream, that's pretty messy.


----------



## SeaGully

Hey Big Burn,
you're going to find some people object to the idea of you joining up but it's your life and you have to do what's right for you. 
Trust me, I've had many a heated debate with family and friends over applying (one friend thinks i'm volunteering to go to a glorified prison, my sister thinks I'm wasting my life and my mom is scared I'll become an alcoholic) and all you can do is know what you're getting into and convince them that this is the right thing for you to do. 
For or against the CF, in time, your family will support you if you show them that you've made an educated decision.
Don't let anyone discourage you, not even yourself 
good luck!


----------



## Marshall

Big burn said:
			
		

> Making everyone around me understand that Army doesn't necessarly mean War and Death.. Plus there ain't any brainwash or things like that..  When you dream or want to do something but everyones around you is blaming or ******** on your dream, that's pretty messy.



Ive heard that this entire time waiting for ROTP. Ive convinced a lot of people with facts since then. But it can be a pain. Ah well, worth it.


----------



## Big burn

I sure ain't gonna stop working for the army only because the people around me don't think that's a right decision but as you said it is my responsability to show them they were wrong and what is good for me is good for em'. But you know, sometimes it is just appreciated to hear from its family and friends that your job ain't so bad. It is just because the army is more mediatic than other "normal" job and by the way more critisized by mr and miss everyone that knows everything about the army...


----------



## Oil Can

Considering I signed the dotted line in 1976- my biggest obstacle was putting up superiors who didn't have a clue what was going on and then having to do their job while covering up for them. Whew that was a loaded answer....


----------



## Fishbone Jones

In the other thread you said you had over 37 years service. Which is it? If you're going to go around here ranting, giving bad advice and......whatever else, at least try keep your story straight.


----------



## Oil Can

31 years Reg force and 6 years cadet. If you want proof e-mail me.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Cadets may be sponsored by the CF but it's not CF service.


----------



## Oil Can

I agree, recceguy. Some confuse the two. I stand corrected on the pay incentive category. It used be that former cadets wouldn't get their cadet time credited however, it seems the rules have changed.


----------



## dwalter

I had a brutal time convincing people around me that the military was a good idea. My family was fairly open to the idea, but friends were a little dubious about it. Since then I've practically become a walking recruiting poster. People are all interested about ROTP, and so I have to tell them all about it. No one seems hostile about it anymore which is nice! I do have friends getting mad that I get my tuition paid for AND that I get a regular pay cheque hehe.


----------



## f0x

So far in the process the only obstacle I have encountered is family and friends. While this is a huge obstacle I have pretty much just walked at a solid pace right through it....they can have their input but it is my life. It would be nice to have their support but it clearly isn't going to happen.


----------



## armyvern

Oil Can said:
			
		

> I agree, recceguy. Some confuse the two. I stand corrected on the pay incentive category. It used be that former cadets wouldn't get their cadet time credited however, it seems the rules have changed.


Mine (pay, but not "time towards service" & already discussed on this site numerous times/threads) was credited to me in 1988 upon my enrolment into military service (because cadets is not military service); seems the rules 'changed' a very long time ago. And that pay was based upon certain courses done as a cadet, not simply TI in cadets.


----------



## Kuon

Well mine would be running the 2.4 km, I can ruck march 13km but ti's the running, I love long hikes with weight, it's how i train, but thats the only thing that worrys me.


----------



## Antoine

Group therapy, that's for me  ;D

My selfish ego says: "my Boss who is going to make my life like Hell if I take off in summer, specially for the military." 

My nevrotic brain says "all the bad habits I've got from my civil life and reinforce with time."

My body says "Going to loose the past thirty years spent in your home-sweet-home."

OK, I stop here, as you asked for Biggest obstacle, I wasn't able to pick up the biggest  :


----------



## bellyache

I haven't applied yet, but I'm afraid (after reading some of the other reasons why people have failed the medical) that the fact that I have to see a massage therapist twice a month for my backpain - I will probably be considered unfit.  Anyways, that is my obstacle.  Also, the fact that I can only run 1.10 km at one time because my back starts to really hurt.

I wonder if I'll have a shot of passing the medical.  Any guesses?

Oh yeah, I'm also a bit of a loner.  An introvert is a better way of putting it I guess.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Well if your back starts to hurt after 1.10km which is 2Km not 1.10, your going to have some troubles because at basic they usually do 5km runs and up..


----------



## bellyache

whoa. I thought the max was like 2.4 km.  that's what I was striving to do.  

I read somewhere else on this site that the army is 'hard on the body'.  Do you think that applies to the more combat trades or to all the trades?  I was thinking of going clerk because I thought it would be less troublesome for my back.. but I guess I'd have to make it through basic no matter what my trade is afterwards.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

2.4km is the minimum which has to be done in a certain time. Throughout basic you will be running anywhere from 5km to 10km, and yes every trade will have to go through basic and do the same stuff, obstacle course's, everything.


----------



## PMedMoe

People in the military often have to run far more than 2.4 km.  Don't know where you were getting that number.  On a regular basis, we would do 5 to 7 km for PT.  No trade is any easier in the fact that you're a soldier/sailor/airman first.  Obviously, on a day-to-day basis, some jobs are definitely easier on the body but sitting at a desk or standing for long periods is often required and that can aggravate back pain.  As we say, we don't like to "diagnose" or steer anyone in the wrong direction.  Your best bet is to call the CFRC and see what they say.  And be HONEST!

IMHO, based on what you're saying (needing massage therapy twice weekly and not being able to run over 1.1 km) if I were you, I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## bellyache

Ok. Thanks for your opinion and advice.  I will call the recruiting centre and ask.  
Cheers.
(but it was only twice a month


----------



## Kat Stevens

Not trying to be harsh, but I really wouldn't waste the quarter for the phone call.


----------



## bellyache

I can handle it  

But I'm glad to hear your opinions. That's what I'm asking for.  I don't want to waste my time either.

But tell me, is it mainly because of my massage treatments that will make me fail the medical or is it because I have difficulty running long distances?  Because that can always be improved upon, I think.  Even if it does hurt...


----------



## Kat Stevens

I've said it before in a few threads around here; BASIC TRAINING CAN WRECK HEALTHY BODIES.  It could in all probability destroy one with an existing condition, especially in the back.  It's great that you want to serve, but do you want to run the risk of being permanently damaged 6 weeks into your career?  Think about it, is all I'm saying.


----------



## bellyache

No, I don't want to run that risk.  Thanks for being blunt about it.  I guess I just needed to hear it being put that way.

I would like to say Thank You to all who DO serve this country.


----------



## Canadian Mind

Mother didn't want to sign the parental permission forms when I was 17. It wasn't long, but I had to wait until I was 18. I still had to give an arm and a leg to get her to sign the background check though (have to be 19 in BC to do that).

On all of my courses, the only time I ever though about quitting was the 3rd or 4th time up and down 9 flights of stairs in Quebec with my intentionally overloaded ruck on my back. I quickly threw that thought away and finished my BFT 4 weeks later at a net weight of 270 pounds (according to the scale in Farnham).

Never looked back since.  Though I hope I don't get a PLQ in the winter, otherwise taking a shit is going to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Hovercraft

I've become really jaded about society and employment. I'm 24 (well, just about) and have never really held down many jobs. I struggled in school a lot for various reasons. I was diagnosed with Asperger's Syndrome ("high-functioning autism".. in my case, "high-high-functioning autism") and I don't feel secure or comfortable with the label at all. Most of my employers simply wouldn't train me and acted like I should just 'know' things. I also misinterpreted things some of my employers said like "Sometimes we don't pay you" (I still don't know if it's true or not he could have been joking I really have no idea, he sounded totally serious) and it freaked me out so I quit. Sometimes the work was just too frenetic or fast paced and I couldn't keep up (I was too meticulous). When I was comfortable in a job once or twice I was fired right before the union would have taken me. I've gotten really ****ing tired of this. I'm young and without a college or university education so I can't really choose from the best jobs and I don't have the family to support me to help me pay for school or whatever. My family really betrayed me and hurt me so I don't particularly like them. I have a family that doesn't really talk to extended family so beyond my immediate family I don't have much. I tried working and going to school at the same time it exhausted me and I don't really want to do that again. 

So my main obstacles really are emotional pain / trauma. Being jaded. I don't know how to explain. A lot of the stuff I complain about though like not being trained well at a job and whatever I never expect to ever run into with the military ever. I figure if I don't do something right they'll drill it into me until I understand. I'll have real tactile experience with how things work and what I'm supposed to do. I'll be shown how to do things not just get let go for not understanding immediately. I'll be somewhere that treats everyone equally and with respect. I'll have a 'nametag' I'm not going to be just a number. I'm predominantly going to have a clear understanding of what my superiors tell me. I get to be a bit over neat and meticulous. There's a lot of things that appeal to me. And if I don't pass the test and it doesn't work out I know I'll understand why. I'm not going to be let off or something with any sort of ambiguity if I fail the reasons should be clear to me.. like I didn't jog fast enough or I did X or Y wrong.  

Also, I don't smoke or drink or do any drugs and really with some preparatory exercise and getting into a bit better shape I'm really in peak physical condition I guess.


----------



## aesop081

Hovercraft said:
			
		

> I get to be a bit over neat and meticulous.



Guess the challenge for you will be to learn when "good enough" is better than "perfect".


----------



## Hovercraft

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Guess the challenge for you will be to learn when "good enough" is better than "perfect".



Yes that too. I have trouble understanding sometimes what is good enough and what isn't. I have some trouble understanding expectations of myself and others.


----------



## jmbest

I think my biggest obstacles, albeit minor in the long-run, are the swimming test (just the thought of having to jump into a body of water kills me) and the slight fear of not being "Tough Enough". Oh yeah, and the possibility of having a medical letter from hell.  ;D


----------



## LordVagabond

I would say that right now my biggest obstacle is my body fat percentage and my life habits of the past few years. Strength is fine, I have been doing 20 odd years of martial arts and the past 6 summers doing physical labor (landscaping) summer jobs. However, I'm still carrying flab. It's a problem in that I wasn't sufficiently and properly motivated until this year to get my ass out of my chair and onto the sidewalk, pounding pavement. So, years of "student food" (read: junk food and fatty stuff) hit me hard in the gut (pun intended) and I have problems running. I'm out of shape aerobically in a bad way.

To overcome this, I'm doing a weekly 8 km hike at the local park (Nose Hill Park in Calgary, all the way across the hill and back again) and walking daily. I'm starting the 100 pushups in 6 weeks program next monday, as well as jogging slowly. My goal is to be fit enough aerobically to do the minimum + 2 stages on the shuttle run, and be able to pump out 30 pushups every hour on the hour every day (I'm expecting well over 2000 pushups assigned in the first few weeks of BMOQ, so I want to train my body to do effort and recover quickly). 

My other huge obstacle was my lifestyle. I was a lazy ass, I will not be gentle about it. I put on too much body fat (I'm sitting at 26% right now using medical calipers to measure) and now I gotta bust my ass to shed it. I have the drive and the desire, more than anything else in my life, to make MARS Officer. As soon as I saw the description and read about how tough it is, I knew I wanted it. And I am changing my lifestyle to get it. No more junk food. Healthy foods, proper exercise, and a structured timeframe to do it in. I want this. So these obstacles? I will defeat them and find new challenges to keep me engaged, such as BMOQ


----------



## murrdawg

My biggest obstacle is push-ups and lately the run. I have been unable to pass the RMC physical fitness test but I am able to pass the CF Expres


----------



## wannabe SF member

Becoming an officer has been my aspiration for years. I would have changed my mind by now if I wasn't serious about wanting to do it. This is when my family realized it and vehemently opposed it. 

Now I'm in a ditch, 

I'll be finishing Cegep next year which means I'll be applying next year too but I won't be 18 when I apply which means I'll be needing parental permission.

Sadly, my parents have made it clear that they will not approve, preferring to bitterly deny me the ability to apply for a whole year. 

I don't know what to do about this.


----------



## Radius

The incongruous said:
			
		

> Sadly, my parents have made it clear that they will not approve, preferring to bitterly deny me the ability to apply for a whole year.



That is quite the pickle. Obviously I don't know the details of it but it looks like the only way out is to convince them somehow. I thought I was going to be stuck with the same problem as you when I told my Mother I wanted to apply to RMC. She seemed hesitant at first, but after a thorough explanation she changed her mind. Luckily she does think it is ultimately up to me.


----------



## 2007brennanm

"2Lt Rousseau" im in the same situation you used to be in. I'm trying to convince my parents of letting me join at 17. What did you say or do to convince them? (If you don't mind me asking)


----------



## foxtrot

I have two challenges right now.
One is patience. I'm only turning seventeen in July and I'm not applying until I finish college - which I have to finish high school first! It's so tempting to try and convince my parents right now or just to sign up on my eighteenth. So waiting until spring 2012 is a bit of a bugger for me. 
The other is motivation to get in better shape. Sure, I play hockey and soccer but I would like to be in better shape. But I keep telling myself "oh you have three years, don't worry about it yet" so I just don't bother. I know I should be starting soon as possible for the best results but I just don't have the motivation....


----------



## VIChris

Would going to RMC not kill two birds with one stone, foxtrot? Or are you not looking for an officer spot?


----------



## foxtrot

VIChris said:
			
		

> Would going to RMC not kill two birds with one stone, foxtrot? Or are you not looking for an officer spot?



No, I'm not looking for an officer spot. I'm hoping to get into the Military Police and one of the prerequisites is to get some sort of law enforcement program done. I already know the college and course I want.  Forensics interests me a lot so I'll be taking a course that will qualify me as a forensic technician/DNA analyst. Should be enough for the forces, I hope.


----------



## Kmess

I think that my biggest obstacle will be the pushups and the 2.4 run (well more the pushups). 
Also i think that my vision and my epilepsy may disqualify me (damn epilepsy). 
I plan on challenging if the decision is no, if its based on my epilepsy.

I hope it all works out.


----------



## BlueOne

Big burn said:
			
		

> Making everyone around me understand that Army doesn't necessarly mean War and Death.. Plus there ain't any brainwash or things like that..  When you dream or want to do something but everyones around you is blaming or ******** on your dream, that's pretty messy.



Got the same problem here, My friends say that if I go in the military my body will come back in a box. Go explain them that comm search is NOT a weapon trade.

My other obstacle is to whait for things to go on.


----------



## Rowshambow

A "weapon trade"?? ah just so you know we are all SOLDIERS first, and yes you will carry a weapon in your trade! My last tour I had Comms research guys tasked with my Sqn and OFTEN went with my patrol outside the wire!
Just because you are not in the combat arms does not mean this career is without risk!


----------



## BlueOne

Sorry I told this on the forum, I guess that's because I "try" to convince my near friends and family about this idea. I know I will be a soldier and I really love weapons and everything. I wish to go on patrols too. But I have to tell my friends I will only act as a technician and not go to war... It's easier for them to accept like that ha ha


----------



## George Wallace

Honesty and Statistics would probably be best.  How many Canadians have been to Afghanistan, and what percentage of them have been killed?  At the same time, how many murders have there been in Montreal, or Toronto, or Vancouver, or whatever major city in Canada, over the past year?  I know they may not be fair and accurate comparisons, but they may cause your friends to think about it a little more, than just parrotting what they hear from the "Anti-War, Anti-Government, Anti-Tory" crowds.


----------



## Antoine

Talking with friends and relatives, they relay on the past WWW I, II, Vietnam and other bloody wars to express their concern: 
In the military, if the orders are to go fight and expose yourself to the enemy's bullets, bombs or any other threats, you go. 
As a civilian in Canada, you can often run away from dangers other than driving in a crazy city.
However, if the enemy hits your country, then no more escape as civilian in the NYC twin towers had experienced.
my  :2c:


----------



## j0hn_r1

My biggest obstacle... My criminal record...  

And the obligatory "waiting" comment...

I haven't quit smoking yet, but I'm confident I can out-perform the physical test with minimal training.

And the (possible) interview has me abit nervous... If they don't deny me immediately because of my record...

Yesterday I dropped off some Cadet-info and a letter fully disclosing my C/R to the best of my ability (dates were vague).

Talked to the File-Manager @ the local CFRC today via phone, confirming her receipt. Also asked her if I should bother continuing my App.

She put me on hold, came back and said she's gonna put my App through but making note of the possible incorrect dates (she was waiting for my C/R-check to come back before filing).

She also stated that there are certain "minimum requirements", but that I met them and a Career-counselor would decide if my App was accepted.

Finally, she said to just wait to hear from them. The process can take upto a couple weeks, and if I didn't hear back by then to call her. And that I shouldn't give up...


----------



## BlueOne

Congrats j0hn_r1!

Hope you are going to do it.

Antoine:
it isn't World Wide Web  2 W's would do the job.



			
				Antoine said:
			
		

> As a civilian in Canada, you can often run away from dangers other than driving in a crazy city.
> However, if the enemy hits your country, then no more escape as civilian in the NYC twin towers had experienced.



Would I need to comment that?


----------



## FastEddy

j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> Finally, she said to just wait to hear from them. The process can take upto a couple weeks, and if I didn't hear back by then to call her. And that I shouldn't give up...




Well that's very true, "Its not over till the Fat Lady Sings".

Strange how we Canadians view certain things, In the States, Military Service is an alternative or option for pass or present certain behavior. I've heard it said, "If the Marines can't turn you around, sure as Hell Prison won't".

Well if they shut the door on you, the Legion are still looking for a few good men.

But here's hoping that you get through and the best of luck.

Cheers.


----------



## j0hn_r1

Thanks for the votes of confidence.  

I'm going for a jog/run... 

T:


----------



## Sapplicant

Well, at the moment my biggest obstacle is a childhood diagnosis of ADHD. I'm in the process of doing some hoop-jumping, and getting assessments done to prove that I'm a capable of wearing CADPAT. 

Maybe they're trying to test my devotion, maybe they're actually worried that I have some "debilitating" mental disorder. Either way, I'm gonna keep plugging away, and push my case/application until they either accept me, or get a restraining order stating that I'm not allowed within 50 feet of a CFRC.

I just got a good chunk of testing out of the way, a big chunk of which seems dedicated to intelligence. This worries me, since I already know how smart I am. I need proof that I have no ADHD issues. Should be interesting to see the outcome.


----------



## Robbie4296

j0hn_r1 said:
			
		

> My biggest obstacle... My criminal record...
> 
> It all depends on the criminal record, how long ago it was and the nature of the crime, I hear assaults are not good but do know some guys get in, but their records are like mine 6+ years ago.
> It might be in your best interest to apply for a Pardon before the rules start changing, I did and about 6-9months away, as long as your conduct has been good for 3-5years and completed all fines, probation etc your good to go, and make sure to tell them everything!!! Some guy I heard got denied because of a speeding ticket that wasnt disclosed(not good conduct)
> 
> Like I said it all depends how long ago, people change!


----------



## readytogo

My biggest obstacles:

1)fitness-I have never been in the best of shape and its a long a@# windy road but im getting there
2)myself- In the back of my mind I have always wanted to do this but much like a few other things in life i hit a road block or bump in the road and convince myself that it wasnt meant to be or im just not good enough(insert violin music here!!!!) this time im saying screw it and following through to the bitter end no matter the consequences!!

RTG


----------



## Robbie4296

Mine now, getting this darn Prohibition for Firearms totally lifted and shredded!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rafterman1

Stacked said:
			
		

> My biggest obsticle is lack of open positions this year!



I second that.


----------



## Joani

If I had to pick one... it's telling my dad. 

My imagination has this whole recorded conversation of how it will go, when realistically and judging on previous behaviour, it won't go nearly as poorly.

For the other worries I have, this site has been endlessly helpful.


----------



## Duke Lantoran

For me, it's the file transfer ive had to put in, from Moncton to Halifax, cause we moved at the end of June


----------



## Delta26

For me, I think it's  getting in shape. I admit it,I'm a chair jockey at home. although it is a 3k walk from home to work. so, i think I'll break out the runners, and go for it.


----------



## PegcityNavy

Realizing that my purpose in life was more than making money. Coming to terms with the fact that their are more important things in this world that my own personal happiness.


----------



## Logan_Chisholm

Stacked said:
			
		

> My biggest obsticle is lack of open positions this year! And waiting for the medical to return from Ottawa before the last few slots close up for my trades.
> I'm in a race against time!



As of lately, have you gotten a job offer, and asked if your medical has been cleared? Out of curiosity, what trade did you apply for?


----------



## Chrispi

Stacked said:
			
		

> Im calling them tomorrow morning to see if my medical has cleared yet..
> Also the trades I applied for are NCIOP and Nav Comm, probably going to go for Sonar Op. If both of those are closed..




I had my interview last Thursday (July 15, 2010) and was told that the NavComm was closed.  Unfortunately, I did not ask what trades are still open other than my 1st choice (MP).

Good Luck.


----------



## mathabos

My biggest obstacle was dedicating myself to working out. Initially I wanted to apply to the reserves.
However, when I visited at unit I saw what they were doing and I knew I was not ready. 
I decided that I needed to work out regularly. The discouraging part was my push-ups and cardio were horrible. Being a football player for many years made me good at strength and speed. However, my endurance was horrible.

I started running 3 times a week and had a workout created for my needs.
The best advice I received for training my cardio was "run for 45 minutes at a pace slightly faster than walking".

As for my push-up dilemma, I found the 100 push-up website. It has helped me significantly increase my endurance. 

So about six months later, I returned to the recruiting center. I applied for Rotp. During the wait, I continued to work on my personal fitness. 
At the moment, im looking forward to leaving for Orientation and Fyop in a few weeks.

I never thought I would be able to run as fast and as far as I can now.


----------



## Duke Lantoran

Update, my obstacle has been removed, spoke to Halifax RC today, everything is in the green


----------



## Logan_Chisholm

Stacked said:
			
		

> Yep. Just called today, my medical cleared and I am merit listed for positions that are all closed. Go figure lol.
> I'm glad that my file is complete though, he said i'll be the one they call when spots open. So time to start the long wait, lots of time to train though...
> Lots of positives and negatives.



Good to hear! It's a big relief to find out that your medical is cleared. It was for me anyway. I start my BMQ in mid October. Good luck


----------



## HavocSteve

Biggest Obstacle for me is financial situation. I passed my first CFAT for the trades I wanted, along with the medical. Things were slow and my trades closed so they asked if a LCIS tech trade was wanted to do, but would have to redo the CFAT to score higher. Re-took the CFAT and did just that along with a updated medical because they mentioned if I go for BMQ in Dec-Jan, that my previous medical would be out-dated. Did everything the other day (medical, CFAT and interview) only to be told that my financial situation is still a big huddle that needs to be taken care of. Since I've been unemployed for some time now, I hate the fact that I wasted the whole day in a RC only to be in the same spot I was last year   But, hoping that shortly something can fruit and I'll be making payments on my financial situation to further my progress into the CF as only the financial situation is holding me back from them putting a BMQ start date on my file.


----------



## readytogo

So now that I have completed my update interview i am told that my file is all green and all that remains is for papers to be drawn up and sent to the unit for a hopeful job offer.  The only thing that could delay me more(so far) is whether or not my reserve unit is stood down for the summer which means i may be waiting until september.  Thankfully even thats not all that far away!!!


RTG


----------



## armychick2009

Hmmm, getting hit by a truck at Christmas I would say, oughta do it.  Worked my arse off too, to not only get better fast, but to keep progressing as best I could under the circumstances! I'm pretty determined when I set a goal so, really... obstacles don't stop me from getting where I'm going but sometimes a different technique/route is required to get past/through them.


----------



## Future_Medic

My biggest obstacle is a sad one, my parents. I have to upgrade my high school to advance bio, and have been working on it got about a year,  and since i took general in high school my marks of 70 - 80 made me happy. Ive had lasik and work out and have gone on a fairly strict diet, and every time i pass one goal, if there's a slight obstacle IE limited space or a long wait till bmq , all they do is tell me to quite or give up and find another job - preferably some dead end one.

does this happen to anyone else or just me?


----------



## Smirnoff123

The fact that there are hardly any available positions, and I cant hand in an application to get into the available positions


----------



## crooks.a

Definitely my vision. I have terrible uncorrected eyesight (fortunately, I do plan to get LASIK).

The only other thing is physical fitness, but that is fixable.


----------

